# wholesaleing/out sourced work



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

wondering whats the normal/fair discount to your normal prices as far as doing whole sale work for another taxi. iv been approached to do fish and birds for an out of state friend... and want to know whats a fair discounted wholesale price guidline. any advice... ps i say friend i mean acquaintance... not personal friend.


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

When I was offering fish and birds I was at $12.50 an inch on fish and paying my wholesaler $7.00/inch. I was getting $250 for upland birds and ducks and paying $140.00.

I do wholesale deer heads for a taxidermist in WI and I charge $250 to mount them provided he gives me a tanned cape. Its $350 if I get a green hide. And I charge $450.00 retail.

So there's one answer.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thank you for that example... generaly about a 30% discount?


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

I based my price on materials and time. Our shop rate is around $50.00/hour and so if I got a tanned cape, and had $75.00 in supplies I knew I had to get it done in 4 hours. Since it was just pure work, no interaction with customers, no tanning, no skin prep, I could mount and finish the deer in 4 hours plus materials. That included profit. I wouldn't consider a discount, just figure your costs/plus hourly shop fee and give him the price.

Hugh


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Initaxidermy said:


> I based my price on materials and time. Our shop rate is around $50.00/hour and so if I got a tanned cape, and had $75.00 in supplies I knew I had to get it done in 4 hours. Since it was just pure work, no interaction with customers, no tanning, no skin prep, I could mount and finish the deer in 4 hours plus materials. That included profit. I wouldn't consider a discount, just figure your costs/plus hourly shop fee and give him the price.
> 
> Hugh


well that makes sence... thanks hugh.


----------

